# MANILA | The Estate Makati | 277m | 60 fl | U/C



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope somebody soon finds HD renders of the whole thing. 




azumiii said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1544487065636575&id=195052377246724
> 
> The STRC Apartment Ridge, a joint design collaboration of international award-winning architect, Sir Norman Foster+Architects and PIA Gold Medal of Merit awardee, William Coscolluela, FPIA, along Ayala Ave, Makati City, designed to be the tallest building in the country.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Project Name: The Estate Makati


ManilaMetro said:


> *Biz Buzz: Tycoon-fit residence*
> 
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> 27 Dec 2017
> ...


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

excavation progress


_01|19|2018_










*Tin Gallemaso*


----------



## Avina (Dec 23, 2016)

so this is like 400k psm
and the other Federal Isetan project in BGC like 300K psm

all wow


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

4 May 2018 - excavation is already kinda deep


andycapp said:


>


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|09|2018_










*real.estate.philippines*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

^^




InfinitiFX45 said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_08|05|2018 (upload)_










*spe_titmouse*










*Jose Antonio Lopez*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_09|19|2018_










*Laura Lehmann*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_10|15|2018_










*Beki Thomson*


----------



## basti (Jan 22, 2007)

*New Design?*

It seems they may have made changes with the design. Saw a render displayed on the construction perimeter wall

Four sided shape structure with your typical Norman Foster diamond/angular design on the exterior.


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

Got a calendar from Fed land today


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*The Estate Makati breaks ground*
29 January 2019



> All set to rise on a 3,500 square-meter lot on Apartment Ridge, the last available plot of land in this highly exclusive area of the city, *The Estate Makati will be the tallest along Ayala Avenue, expected to top off at 270 meters.*
> 
> -snipped-
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_02|18|2019_










*amsmproperties*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Project site from street level as of today:


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*MANILA | The Estate Makati | 270m | 60 fl | U/C*

*SMDC + FEDERAL LAND's The Estate Makati [60F|270m|res]*
*6747 Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*














































































































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ ^^










​


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ ^^



ajosh821 said:


> ​


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Hazel Arches*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

MunichSwiss said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> November 5, 2020
> Still not reaching the ground level.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Now reaching the ground level. Taken today.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Now forming the high ceiling lobby. Taken today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> May 17, 2021.
> You can see the rebars protruding already.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Jab'sTreat said:


> Excited for this one to rise. 😊


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

_*07/05/2021








*_


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/12/2021* - *Marion Betaizar*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> Last week of August.
> From The View Up There Youtube Channel


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/16/2021* - *The View Up There*

*














*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

reyvil888 said:


> noooowander


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/25/2021 - *Workers galore!!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Lots of great photos today, @ajosh821!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ajosh821 said:


> *09/25/2021 - *Workers galore!!
> 
> View attachment 2106417
> View attachment 2106418
> ...


Nice. Really crowded


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ph Man said:


> Sa renders, it's several meters (~10 floors?) above Primea. So, this should breeze its way up from here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> November 2021.
> From City Explorer Plus Youtube Channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ph Man said:


> Comparing today from 4 weeks ago. There's one floor added since then. I think we need this to become 1 floor per week or faster.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/27/2021





























*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/29/2021 - *Last hurrah for the year!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

drawbobo said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

saintelm said:


> Taken today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

reyvil888 said:


> agneslacorteph


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today (09/24/2022)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

drawbobo said:


> October 7, 2022









































johnrob15 said:


> From @mattypix_sg IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

MunichSwiss said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday (11/13/2022)


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/10/2022 








*


----------

